# Blackwater River



## cmallick (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm new to fishing in general. Only been fishing for about 2 months.

Any tips or tricks for more successful bass catching in the Blackwater River, and Escambia river Deltas, would be appreciated.

I'm currently using Black back Chartreuse and Sexy Shad 1.5 crankbait from both boat and bank.


----------



## bowhunter627 (Oct 17, 2012)

Try using spinner baits, chatter baits, and top waters have always been the best for bass catching for me. i hope this helps you out!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.
+1 on what bowhunter described; trying to 'match the hatch.'
catch 'em up.


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't fish any of those without Bandit Mistake, Chartreuse/black, or Salad Bar models - 100 or 200 series. For plastics, Zoom U-vibe Speed Craw, Zoom U-vibe worm in Blackberry, Candy-bug, watermelon-red, and June-bug. I generally fish those Texas Rig style.


----------



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

Zoom 4.5 inch wackey worm pumpkin seed color. ... everywhere.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Blackwater and Escambia Fishing*

Fly rod with popping bug. 

I always had success with a Original Rapala topwater plug. C2


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nothing beats a weightless Zoom fluke...doesn't really matter the color. You'll get bass, reds, and trout with em


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bandit 200 series cranks, zoom flukes in white or pearl, rapala husky jerks/xraps silver black back. Any creature bait in watermelon red is deadly, I like baby brush hogs.


----------

